# The Advent Loudspeaker



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

I was given a pair of 73 Advents, I'm going to restore these and need help. I'm looking for one woofer (would take two). Anyone out there have a spare? Thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you sure you need a replacement woofer or do the surrounds just need to be refoamed? I have five pairs of New Large Advents by the way. Here is a good source for Advent discussion: http://www.classicspeakerpages.net/IP.Board/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

I need the whole woofer, the past owner took it out and can't find it. I would like to find two woofers, any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I replaced the 6" drivers from my Advent Reference Series with some 7" Dayton RS and a little modification for the driver opening of the enclosure. Much improvement in sound for a small amount of cash


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would find used Advent replacements with the masonite ring on eBay which come up occassionally, usually refoamed. I wouldn't use a non-Advent generic woofer from Part Express. The new replacement metal frame woofers are expensive at $85 and $130 each respectively from the following: http://abtechservices.com/adventspeakers.html http://www.simplyspeakers.com/advent-replacement-woofer-p001-31858.html


----------



## GerryL (Oct 23, 2011)

I have used the metal frame type from Parts Express and am very happy with the result. I still have two sets of the large Advents ( one original and one "new") and they still hold up well compared to other much more modern speakers in my house from Boston and Polk.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

My thought is that if you have some nice vintage speakers you are proud to own, why change its sound to quote 'improve it'. I have owned a few very fine vintage speakers and would not want to alter them with non original replacements, plus you will essentially wipe out their resale value as a collectable. I'd look for original replacements for those classic Advents. (I can't imagine having my Altec Model 15's have work done on their drivers by anyone but Great Plains Audio, they would no longer be Altecs if I sourced other drivers.)


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

+1 on www.classicspeakerpages.net

Also, changing the drivers with "non-original" replacements will be cheaper, but it will change the sound. If you just want the speakers to play, that's not a bad way to go. If you are seeking the "classic" sound, then that's probably not the best route. 

I know someone who has (literally) >200 drivers and may have what you need. I need to know which Advent model you have, though. I'll try to get my friend's permission to PM his email address to you if you're interested. I can't promise he'll have what you need, but there's a good chance. Also, he will not ask a fortune for the drivers.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I emailed my friend about Advent drivers; if he has any I'll put you two in touch (if you're interested).


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I _may_ have located the drivers that you need; let me know if you still need them. Just to be sure, can you describe the woofers (size, basket shape, model # on driver IF it has one) or post a pic? Thanks


----------

